# 02 beetle side marker removal/replacement?????



## drftr1 (Jan 31, 2005)

couple of questions. 1st can any one please tell me how to remove the side indicators on an 02 turbo beetle. I heard you have to take dash out. is this true? bought haynes manuel NO HELP!!! 
2nd the othe day we were whipping down the high way and decided to really open it up hit 125 before running out of road, now when ever i go over 70 the speedo drops back down to 63 mph and stays there untill i go slower then that. Im thinking a busted wheel speed sensor but any one else have any ideas?


----------



## drftr1 (Jan 31, 2005)

one one has any idea how to replace a side marker?????


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Remove the center dash panel by carefully sliding it toward the windshield. Then remove the right and left dash panels. You'll need a torx bit. Then remove the underside access panel on the side you're going to work on. Torx bit needed here too.

It's been awhile since I removed one of the markers, but I think you will need an 8mm wrench or deepwell socket. There are either one or two nuts on the light housing. They cannot just be pried out like other cars. A bit of wrist and lower arm contortion will probably be needed.

While you're in there, replace your cabin filter - it's on the passenger side underneath the aforementioned access panel. Less than $20 at your dealer.

This will probably help:
http://newbeetle.org/forums/technical-how/37740-how-cabin-air-filter-replacement.html#post578627

Good luck!!!


----------



## no-blue-screen (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, if you haven't replaced the cabin filter this would be the time to do that. If you are working on the passenger side the left bolt on the housing is easier to get to so tighten the right down as much as you can and then tighten the left. Do not go too tight as it will crack the housing.

You may want to have a shop vac handy. With just under 100k I had leaves and other debris in that area and while I had everything apart I cleaned the area out and replaced the pollen filter (cabin air filter).

Also, be gentle with the plastic pieces when you remove them so you don't break them.


----------



## drftr1 (Jan 31, 2005)

thanks so much i really apreciate the help


----------

